# Who bought a gun today?



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

New SIG556R for me today MP400 is next


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Pictures or it did not happen!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I got one the week after thanksgibing


Cody C


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got mine Wednesday of the first full week of November.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

*T/C Venture 25-06*

Bought one for one of my chirrens for Christmas last night!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've got a bid in on Gunbroker on an auction that finishes up on Sunday: does that count?


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm headed to GRB today. I did buy another 500 rds of .223 yesterday. There will be legislation coming after this event.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

next month. my inauguration present


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Bought a Rock River AR yesterday afternoon & 2000 rounds of ammo.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*i got 2 new ones*

two new ones added to the herd .:cheers:


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I was planning on getting a new carry pistol today anyway but may grab a ton more ammo than i was planning on purchasing.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Dan Wesson CCO on the way


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I just bought six 15rd magazines for my Glock 19 (that I just bought last week). If I could only find the 33rd mags in stock.....


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Any good deals out there?

Gonna run by Gander on 290 and Pruetts this afternoon.

Been kicking around adding an AR to the safe ....and ammo for the mini 14.

Haven't researched ARs enough to really know what I want.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

What is a gun?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i just ordered a kit to build one

http://www.jsesurplus.com/customcompletebullbarrelupperkit.aspx


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Going to take wife to get her first pistol


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

owens33 said:


> next month. my inauguration present


Are the black suburbans pulling up to your house yet?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You black gun guys need to check out the 90 round mag. Side view is same is original. just thicker. pretty cool.


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

Just bought four Delton stripped lowers on Buds, $119 each.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

SURF Buster said:


> What is a gun?


X2? Who owns these? What are these 'guns' you speak of?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Guns I dont have any guns


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Got a new Ruger SR for Chistmas 2 weeks ago, had it at the range twice now. Wifey told me no more shooting my Xmas present till after the 25th.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mine were all stolen and given away. I dont want them to go crazy and shoot me. Guns are evil!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whodathunkit said:


> I just bought six 15rd magazines for my Glock 19 (that I just bought last week).
> * If I could only find the 33rd mags in stock.*....


seems like Gordo had some of them things....

http://www.blackgoldguns.com/


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

SaltyTX said:


> Mine were all stolen and given away. I dont want them to go crazy and shoot me. Guns are evil!


Funny, same guy hit my house..


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I should be getting my tax stamp back from ATF for another suppressor next week. Does that count? I paid for it in June but should get to pick it up soon! As soon as it comes in, I'll be picking up a dedicated hog gun to fit it on.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> You black gun guys need to check out the 90 round mag. Side view is same is original. just thicker. pretty cool.


They've got some reliability problems. good idea if they can ever get it to run.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They always blame the gun. never the idiot behind it that pulled the trigger!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Pictures or it did not happen!


Here's your gun p*rn sir.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Not today, but found me a heckuva deal on this a couple of weeks ago.....too cheap to pass on !  Just might use this one for IDPA


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Ok, someone said gun pron...


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Went by Bass Pro, academy and a local gun shop today looking for best deal on a specific rifle ( turns out I will probably need to special order it after christmas )......at every store there were people lined up two deep at the gun bars and buying all kinds of firearms oddly most seemed to be women buying handguns. heard from the gun shop guys that the non CHL background check was taking an hour or more on hold do to extreme volume.
Guess I never should have sold my S&W stock.


----------



## #1grandpa (Jun 24, 2006)

hey rippin,how do you get used to that long trigger pull? I was told by Ruger that it is designed that way. Thinking of selling mine.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

ralph7 said:


> seems like Gordo had some of them things....
> 
> http://www.blackgoldguns.com/


Thanks for the tip, I will check them out!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Not today, but found me a heckuva deal on this a couple of weeks ago.....too cheap to pass on !  Just might use this one for IDPA


Capt,
That is a gorgeous pistol!


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

Picked up a new AR today. Plenty of people shopping firearms. Thankfully I have my CHL and I was in and out! New DPMS Magpul combo!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

doslocosranch said:


> Picked up a new AR today. Plenty of people shopping firearms. Thankfully I have my CHL and I was in and out! New DPMS Magpul combo!
> 
> View attachment 558766


Nice...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Does trading count? Swapped a Marlin Camp Carbine 45acp for a new in box 3rd gen SW .40 auto, stainless, night sights. The gun show in Austin was a freakin zoo today, as was GTS Distributors and Academy Sports' gun counter.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Man oh man what a couple of idle hours can do . LOL Took the better have to get her Christmas present.....it was between the FNH 9 or the XDM 3.8......The Springfield won out.This will be her IDPA gun.She did not want to shoot her Airweight for competition. LOL I found a good deal on a Glock 17 but her hands are just to small for it.Fine by me, now she has her own toy :biggrin: She's already practicing her draw and mag exchanges  Oh...yall send me some trips....I gotta lot of ammo to buy....LOL j/k


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Bird said:


> Ok, someone said gun pron...


That's not fair ! I'm still waiting for one of mine


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

yes, and 4k rounds of ammunition... just not all today


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> That's not fair ! I'm still waiting for one of mine


Sent off my$200.00 on Weds. Looooong wait ahead of me....:headknock


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

ralph7 said:


> seems like Gordo had some of them things....
> 
> http://www.blackgoldguns.com/


They still have that talking parrot?


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I went to the gun show with a pocket full of cash. I was going to buy a Bushmaster ACR, an FN SCAR 16S or maybe even the HK MR 556A1. I didn't see any of them. I was so disappointed that I almost stopped at Collectors Firearms on the way home. Almost.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

98aggie77566 said:


> Any good deals out there?
> 
> Gonna run by Gander on 290 and Pruetts this afternoon.
> 
> ...


I just purchased my first AR. Its the Smith and Wesson M&T 15. Got it at Academy yesterday for $899. I cant wait to start getting it dressed out so if anyone has any recommendations please post.

I also just purchased a Russian made Vepr chambered for 308. It has a walnut stock with thumb hole and a scope with peepsites. I get it on Tuesday and cannot wait to shoot that sucker.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Man oh man what a couple of idle hours can do . LOL Took the better have to get her Christmas present.....it was between the FNH 9 or the XDM 3.8......The Springfield won out.This will be her IDPA gun.She did not want to shoot her Airweight for competition. LOL I found a good deal on a Glock 17 but her hands are just to small for it.Fine by me, now she has her own toy :biggrin: She's already practicing her draw and mag exchanges  Oh...yall send me some trips....I gotta lot of ammo to buy....LOL j/k


Good choice. Come shoot with us sometime at Texas XD Practical Shooting Association (txdpsa.com). We are a group of XD enthusiasts and hold monthly matches out at the Impact Zone north of Brookshire. Just shot a match yesterday.

I use a somewhat tricked out 5.25 competition for matches. Best gun I have ever owned and it just keeps getting better the more I shoot it!


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Haven't bought it yet, but found my next gun purchase yesterday, Sig Sauer MK25, just looking for a better deal than I found yesterday.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Got a SOG Armory lower, and a 6 position stock at GRB for to match up with a 6.8 upper.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Ruff Neck said:


> I just purchased my first AR. Its the Smith and Wesson M&T 15. Got it at Academy yesterday for $899. I cant wait to start getting it dressed out so if anyone has any recommendations please post.
> 
> I also just purchased a Russian made Vepr chambered for 308. It has a walnut stock with thumb hole and a scope with peepsites. I get it on Tuesday and cannot wait to shoot that sucker.


Slidefire stock.

Makes owning one a whole different ball game.

http://www.slidefirestock.com/?gclid=COuM4pSWoLQCFUWnPAodhRoA8w

John


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm still building my own nuclear submarine. The periscope is finished, but a long way to go.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

jeffscout said:


> Good choice. Come shoot with us sometime at Texas XD Practical Shooting Association (txdpsa.com). We are a group of XD enthusiasts and hold monthly matches out at the Impact Zone north of Brookshire. Just shot a match yesterday.
> 
> I use a somewhat tricked out 5.25 competition for matches. Best gun I have ever owned and it just keeps getting better the more I shoot it!


We'll have to take you up on that in the upcoming year.I'm getting w/ Poonchaser to help us get started.Will you let me shoot w/ yall if I shoot an ugly gun....I'm a Glock man myself  LOL The XDm is for my better half ! I do have a few HK's though


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

As I just watched the Presidents speech, I am betting if you do not have one, that will change soon or your going to be without!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i just went down today and added this little beauty.
a New Gen 4 Glock 26 9mm. has the safe action trigger...i like it!!
came with a cleaning kit, 3 mags , a case and two additional back straps.
put about 60 rounds through it and never missed a lick. looks to be shooting a little left, but im getting use to it. it should carry well.
from the time i said yes to the final signature it took 20 minutes to buy this gun and i walked out of gander mountain. i suspect thats going to change. i may very well go add a couple more models in the near future. the guy said they sold 68 handguns saturday!!....


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought a Ruger LC9, 6 BX-25 magazines for my 10/22 project, 2 additional mags for the LC9 and for my Walther P22 - and also sent off paperwork for a .22 Sparrow suppressor


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

pipeliner345 said:


> i just went down today and added this little beauty.
> a New Gen 4 Glock 26 9mm. has the safe action trigger...i like it!!
> came with a cleaning kit, 3 mags , a case and two additional back straps.
> put about 60 rounds through it and never missed a lick. looks to be shooting a little left, but im getting use to it. it should carry well.
> from the time i said yes to the final signature it took 20 minutes to buy this gun and i walked out of gander mountain. i suspect thats going to change. i may very well go add a couple more models in the near future. the guy said they sold 68 handguns saturday!!....


Once you go Glock, you never go back ! LOL FYI...keep in mind that your 26 will accept 19 & 17 magazines


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> We'll have to take you up on that in the upcoming year.I'm getting w/ Poonchaser to help us get started.Will you let me shoot w/ yall if I shoot an ugly gun....I'm a Glock man myself  LOL The XDm is for my better half ! I do have a few HK's though


Yes. We had a guy shooting a Block yesterday. Eventually you will need an XD to be a member. Feel free to PM me...we normally shoot the 4th Saturday of the month.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I usually don't talk about what kind or how many guns I have but yes I got another one this weekend. It's a shotgun for my son. Hope he is able to hunt with it next dove season.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Once you go Glock, you never go back ! LOL FYI...keep in mind that your 26 will accept 19 & 17 magazines


thanks for that one scott! im looking into that right now. COOL!!


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Did Someone Say GunPorn....

*My XDM .45*

Work Done:
Carry/Combat Trigger - Springfield Custom Shop
Smooth Trigger Face - Springfield Custom Shop
Nickel Teflon Coated - Springfield Custom Shop (and yes, the slide feels like it's on ball barrings)
Tungsten Guide Rod - Canyon Creek Customs 
Stippling - GPI Customs
Custom Fitted Full Quill Ostrich Holster & Mag Pouch - Brigade Gun Leather


















































*My EMP 9mm*

Work Done:
Action Trigger Job (series 70)
GI style single side safety
Exchange Main Spring Housing for non-ILS MSH
Tune Extractor
Machine Checker Front Strap (25 LPI)
Colt Style Undercut of Front Strap
FBI Style Nub Slide Stop
Hard Carry Bevel (between the standard carry and the radical carry bevel)
Barrell Flush Cut & Crowned @ 11 deg.
Round Butt of MSH
Blend & Flush Cut Extractor to Slide
Nickel Teflon Entire Pistol (was going to get Hard Chrome, but was told by gunsmith at Springfiled that their chromer wouldn't warranty the work, b/c the hard chrome does not bond to the aluminum well)


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Need to shoot, no pun intended, Gordon a PM and see if he has a line on a Colt LE6920MP-B or FDE or the Busmaster Ar15 MOE M4 FDE


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

glock 21 for me and a ruger LCP for wife.:bounce:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just bought a Glock 23.....40 cal.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

I didn't buy a gun, but I did buy 300 rnds of 9mm ammo, 100 rnds of .45acp, and a 10pack of 30rnd magazines for my AR15.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

#1grandpa said:


> hey rippin,how do you get used to that long trigger pull? I was told by Ruger that it is designed that way. Thinking of selling mine.


I have a lcp. It is weird at first but after a little shooting you get use to it. 
It is a LOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNGGGGGG. Pull though. Lol
Just practice pulling the trigger and you'll get use to it!

Cody C


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I bought both mt boys the matched set. Youth Rossi 22lr/ 410 combo 6-7 y/o.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I've been looking into building a new project, so I picked up a stripped lower today. Haven't made my mind up yet, but that .458 socom sure is tempting!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> I've got a bid in on Gunbroker on an auction that finishes up on Sunday: does that count?


 I was wrong: it finished up today. Winner! Colt full size 1911 in .38 Super. That's one I've wanted for a long, long time..


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

jtburf said:


> Slidefire stock.
> 
> Makes owning one a whole different ball game.
> 
> ...


I went to this website to check this out. After reading it I'm still not sure exactly what this is does. Can you explain to me?


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

push forward with your left hand and squeeze the trigger with your right finger. the recoil will cause a reciprocation that continues to press the trigger. same as "bump firing".. hold the rifle by the pistol grip only in your right hand, then touch the trigger with left index finger. takes some practice.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Bird said:


> *I should be getting my tax stamp back from ATF for another suppressor next week.* Does that count? I paid for it in June but should get to pick it up soon! As soon as it comes in, I'll be picking up a dedicated hog gun to fit it on.


Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Bird said:


> Merry Christmas to me!


I got the call @ 10:32am that my stamp has arrived !!!!!!Merry Christmas to me aswell !!!! :dance:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*POF-P12SX 223 Pulsar digisight N550*

Bad to tha bone day or night!!:texasflag I love it, got it a few weeks ago and got it set up. Dime size group at 100yds. I did buy a AR-15 22 cal. today thoughhwell:


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Bushmaster and sig p250 today


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

the word is they will try to renew the same gun bans from the Clinton era.
the big issue will be trying to tie up ammo sales. look to see the price of ammo really jump


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Found a lower for sale from a friend of a friend, thinking about buying it


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Bought a Bushmaster AR yesterday at Carter's Country...they sold out very quick!


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Just casually looked around today for parts etc. to build another M4. Sweet Jeebus, everyone is freaking out. Don't totally blame them though, if you've been putting off a purchase I wouldn't wait too long. 

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas! 

And by the looks of this thread it will be a Merry Christmas for many!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

fwoodwader said:


> Need to shoot, no pun intended, Gordon a PM and see if he has a line on a Colt LE6920MP-B or FDE or the Busmaster Ar15 MOE M4 FDE


Check buds they had em for 1100 ish bucks. Stamped LE (not mp). So did some Wally worlds...


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

#1grandpa said:


> hey rippin,how do you get used to that long trigger pull? I was told by Ruger that it is designed that way. Thinking of selling mine.


Yeah it is long but doesn't bother me. I shoot revolvers too so maybe thats why. To each their own when it comes to guns. Its such a personalized thing since everyone is different.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

airbornxpress said:


> Bad to tha bone day or night!!:texasflag I love it, got it a few weeks ago and got it set up. Dime size group at 100yds. I did buy a AR-15 22 cal. today thoughhwell:


You need more stuff on there: there's still rail space left...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Was lucky enough to purchase a Remington-R15 .223 today and 300 rounds.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I ordered a new Rock River Arms 223 last week. I guess I can predict the future with out even knowing it.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Going to try and purchase as many uppers as I can in the AM!!! 5 if they will let me.


----------



## motolosjr (Dec 17, 2012)

where have all the AR's gone? went to carters country today and everything is sold out! good thing i had two on lay-a-way. and have a keltec sub 2000 on the way. just need to find some ammo


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Was driving by Academy in Humble on Monday. Went in and found 1 RedJacket AR. It's in my safe next to the S&W Optics Ready AR. I'm done.


----------



## pietschfuzz (Mar 28, 2006)

Was fortunate enough to buy a Rock River Arms Tactical Operator 2 and then a week later buy an XDm .40 subcompact with 2 high capacity mags and the short one. I could kick myself for not buying the PMAG 30rd mags that were 15 bucks when I got my gun. The good thing is that I have 3 30rd clips and one 20rd clip to hold on to until this madness ends.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

pietschfuzz said:


> Was fortunate enough to buy a Rock River Arms Tactical Operator 2 and then a week later buy an XDm .40 subcompact with 2 high capacity mags and the short one. I could kick myself for not buying the PMAG 30rd mags that were 15 bucks when I got my gun. The good thing is that I have 3 30rd clips and one 20rd clip to hold on to until this madness ends.


Madness is right. Amazing how one week can make a difference. Brownell's had Pmags 10 for $100 three weeks ago and $125 earlier this week while stripped lowers were $60-80 and complete DPMS's or Bushy's were $1000. People are literally asking double and triple that. No such thing as having too much I guess but glad I bought when I did. Crazy!


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Desert Tactical .300 win mag
Larue OBR in 308
Springfield 9mm for son for Christmas.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Academy in Lake Jackson sold 58 guns yesterday, and 55 today. Well, make that 56 after I walked out with my purchase. A SigSauer P250 in .40 cal.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

All of my "evil" guns hijacked my boat and went in to the Houston ship channel. My neighbor brought my boat back. Any idea what kind of report I make and to who? Guns are so "evil" they can not only kill people but drive a boat and attempt to swim.

Merry CHRISTmas


----------

